# Euro travel



## Adriel (Jan 2, 2021)

Heloou, Someone want to go to travel from Czech Republic to south Spain and around? 
Im from Argentina, living in a car since 3 years, currently in a squat in Czech Republic.
Cheers


----------



## WieselFlink (Jan 10, 2021)

hidiho, im in Austria currently but looking to travel as soon as possible when the borders are opened up again! Enough of this toenails- curling BS here. After nearly a year of beeig stuck in my Home- Province im up to meet and "greet" and, if that works out, even travel with a "nearly"stranger. But be warned i do not look like my picture anymore.


----------



## Originalsleepygirl (Jan 24, 2021)

WieselFlink said:


> hidiho, im in Austria currently but looking to travel as soon as possible when the borders are opened up again! Enough of this toenails- curling BS here. After nearly a year of beeig stuck in my Home- Province im up to meet and "greet" and, if that works out, even travel with a "nearly"stranger. But be warned i do not look like my picture anymore.


Heading your way once borders open


----------

